# LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2017)

*LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Hallo,

ich hab einen energiesparenden 23" IPS LED-Monitor von LG, der einen Energiesparmodus hat, sich nach paar Stunden also von selbst komplett ausschaltet, was ich aber abstellen konnte.

Was ich mich frage ist, LED-Birnen, die man überall zu kaufen bekommt haben ja eine ungefähre Haltbarkeit in Betriebsstunden und ungefähre Schaltzahl, also ist zu häufiges Schalten auch Lebenszeitverkürzend. Bei einer Birne kann man damit vielleicht ja noch leben, weil man die meist nachkaufen und austauschen kann, aber ein Monitor ist dann sicher Elektroschrott, wenn die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung kaputt ist.

Ist es also für die Haltbarkeit des Monitors besser ihn den ganzen Tag an zu lassen und halt dann mit Bildschirmschone (schwarzer Bildschirm) stehen zu lassen, wenn man nicht am PC arbeitet?
Oder ist es besser ihn abzuschalten, wenn man für 1-2 Stunden nicht an den PC geht?

Verbraucht der Bildschirm im Bildschirmschoner (schwarzer Bildschirm) eigentlich genauso viel Energie wie wenn man gerade drann arbeitet?
Ist jedes Bilschirmschoner einschalten mit einem Schaltzyklus für die LEDs verbunden, wie ein- und ausschalten?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

LEDs gehen nicht kaputt wie normale Lampen, sie werden langsam dunkler.
Solange die LEDs an sind, ist es egal ob das Bild schwarz oder weiss ist, der Verbrauch bleibt gleich.
Wenn man längere Zeit nicht am PC ist, sollte man den ganzen PC abschalten, ist halt unnötige Stromverschwendung.


----------



## yingtao (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Das Ein- und Ausschalten sollte kein Problem sein. Wir reden hier von Schaltzahlen um die 10.000 was bei täglichem Gebrauch in etwa 10-15 Jahre macht. Die Betriebsstunden sind ähnlich hoch und wirst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht erreichen. Wenn etwas kaputt geht sind es meist die Kondensatoren vom Netzteil die je nach Gebrauch bereits ab 5 Jahren den Geist aufgeben. Was ein Monitor verbraucht kann man meist im Handbuch nachgucken. Wenn ein Bild dargestellt wird verbraucht er viel, bei schwarzem Bildschirm wird meist die Helligkeit herunter gedreht wodurch die meist nur 4-10W verbrauchen und im Standby (Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus) verbrauchen die unter 1W (Standby Leuchte).

Ich würde den immer ausschalten und auch die Energiesparoption aus Windows nutzen nach 30 Minuten Inaktivität kein Signal zu senden damit der Monitor in Standby geht und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus macht. Der einzige Monitor der mir kaputt gegangen ist, ist der Monitor den ich auf der Arbeit benutzt habe und der ist nach ca. 7 Jahren erst kaputt gegangen mit täglich 10h Betriebszeit und in den Pausen komplett ausschalten des Monitors. Kaputt gegangen war dort aber das Netzteil und nicht die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.  Mein "neuer" Monitor ist von 2008 oder 2009 und funktioniert noch immer mit dem selben Benutzerverhalten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, LED-Birnen, die man überall zu kaufen bekommt haben ja eine ungefähre Haltbarkeit in Betriebsstunden und ungefähre Schaltzahl, also ist zu häufiges Schalten auch Lebenszeitverkürzend.



Vorsicht...

Den LEDs selbst ist es prinzipbedingt völlig egal wie oft sie an und abgeschaltet werden. Bei vielen Bildschirmen ist es sogar so, dass die Bildschirmhelligkeit dadurch eingestellt wird, dass die LED extrem schnell an und abgeschaltet werden statt sie zu dimmen (was teurer ist und "flicker-free" heißt bei TFTs), sprich die werden Milliardenfach ein und ausgeschaltet.

Der grund warum Leuchtmittelhersteller Schaltzyklen angeben ist, weil die Elektronik die die LEDs ansteuert durch Schaltzyklen verschleißt - nicht die LED selbst. Die verschleißen ausschließlich durch Betriebsstunden und werden mit der Zeit inefizienter (also weniger Licht bei gleichem Stromfluss), hier wird meist angegeben "hat nach x Stunden noch 50% der Leuchtkraft".

Für deinen TFT hat das alles kaum Konsequenzen - ob du ihn anlässt oder nicht ist für den Verschleiß fast egal, da sowohl Betriebsstunden als auch (Elektronik-)Schaltzyklen weitaus höher sein dürftn als was du benötigst in der Betriebszeit es sei denn du nutzt das Ding gerne 10+ Jahre. In letzterem Fall wäre wohl ein Abschalten wenns ne Stunde oder länger nicht gebraucht wird sinnvoll da es erstens Strom spart und dir die Betriebsstunden wahrscheinlich schneller ausgehen als die Schaltzyklen bei einem häufig genutzten Gerät. 


Achso...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Verbraucht der Bildschirm im Bildschirmschoner (schwarzer Bildschirm)  eigentlich genauso viel Energie wie wenn man gerade drann arbeitet?


"Bildschirmschoner" für LEDs gibts nicht. Schwarzer Bildschirm ist nur LEDs an wie immer und Panel davor undurchlässig - der Verbrauch und Verschleiß ist der gleiche wie bei "Bildschirm weiß". Ausnahme sind Kontrastverstärkende Techniken die in dunklen Bereichen die LEDs im Hintergrund mit dimmen, da würde es theoretisch ein bissl was bringen aber auch das ist unnötig - wirf die Schoner weg und wenn du länger nichts machst schalte den TFT ab. Das wars.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Zum Thema Vorschaltelektronik würde mich noch etwas interessieren, und zwar bei den E14- und E27-LED-Birnen, die man nun überall recht günstig kaufen kann, da steht bei manchen drauf >15.000 Schaltzyklen, bei anderen steht drauf 100.000 und bei einer hab ich sogar die Info gefunden >1.000.000 Schaltzyklen.  
Auch bei den alten Quecksilber-Energiesparbirnen standen die Schaltzyklen oft drauf, da war das meiste was ich fand >600.000 Zyklen.

Selbst kaufe ich nur Birnen die mindestens 100.000 Zyklen aushalten, nun aber zurück zu den Monitoren, eigentlich würde ich erwarten, daß die Vorschaltelektronik in denen mindestens so viele Zyklen aushält, wie eine Top-Energiesparbirne, also 1.000.000 mal Schalten, aber Informationen habe ich dazu keine zu meinem *LG Flatron 23MB35PH-B* gefunden.

Gibt der Hersteller da einfach nichts an, oder hab ich nur schlecht gesucht?

Wird der Monitor denn im Laufe der Jahre auch immer dunkler?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Ich habe hier seit 6 Jahren einen LED Monitor stehen und dort hat sich die Helligkeit nicht geändert auch nicht bei den herkömmlichen LED Leuchten ( habe hier noch eine aus der Gründerzeit laufen ). Warum sollte man bei einem Monitor die Schaltzeiten angeben wenn man die persönliche Nutzung nicht kennt. Im Normalfall dürften die Zyklen außerhalb der geplanten Obsoleszenz liegen und werden daher nicht genannt


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vorschaltelektronik würde mich noch etwas interessieren, und zwar bei den E14- und E27-LED-Birnen, die man nun überall recht günstig kaufen kann, da steht bei manchen drauf >15.000 Schaltzyklen, bei anderen steht drauf 100.000 und bei einer hab ich sogar die Info gefunden >1.000.000 Schaltzyklen.
> Auch bei den alten Quecksilber-Energiesparbirnen standen die Schaltzyklen oft drauf, da war das meiste was ich fand >600.000 Zyklen.
> 
> Selbst kaufe ich nur Birnen die mindestens 100.000 Zyklen aushalten, nun aber zurück zu den Monitoren, eigentlich würde ich erwarten, daß die Vorschaltelektronik in denen mindestens so viele Zyklen aushält, wie eine Top-Energiesparbirne, also 1.000.000 mal Schalten, aber Informationen habe ich dazu keine zu meinem *LG Flatron 23MB35PH-B* gefunden.
> ...



Was willst du mit Schaltzyklen bei LEDs? 
Es gibt Monitore mit PWM Steuerung, dort werden die mit 18KHz gepulst. 
Dh, 18000mal pro Sekunde an und wieder aus. 
Kannst dir ja selber ausrechnen, wie oft die LEDs an und wieder aus geschaltet werden, bei mehreren Stunden am Tag und das über Jahre hinweg.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Schaltzyklen bei LEDs?
> Es gibt Monitore mit PWM Steuerung, dort werden die mit 18KHz gepulst.
> Dh, 18000mal pro Sekunde an und wieder aus.
> Kannst dir ja selber ausrechnen, wie oft die LEDs an und wieder aus geschaltet werden, bei mehreren Stunden am Tag und das über Jahre hinweg.



Darum ging es mir nicht, daß hat *Incredible Alk* doch schon sehr gut erklärt. 
Vielleicht hab ich mich nur mißverständlich ausgedrückt, ich meinte wie lange der Monitor das aus- und einschalten mitmacht, also bezog sich das nicht auf die LEDs selbst, sondern das gesamte Gerät!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Auch die Angabe nützt dir überhaupt nichts. 
Was willst du mit einem Wert, der irgendwo unter Laborbedingungen ermittelt wurde? 
Die sagen dann, der hält 1M Zyklen aus. 
Bei dir geht er aber schon nach 100K kaputt, weil einfach ganz andere Umwelteinflüsse dazu kommen die es im Labor nicht gibt.


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch die Angabe nützt dir überhaupt nichts.
> Was willst du mit einem Wert, der irgendwo unter Laborbedingungen ermittelt wurde?
> Die sagen dann, der hält 1M Zyklen aus.
> Bei dir geht er aber schon nach 100K kaputt, weil einfach ganz andere Umwelteinflüsse dazu kommen die es im Labor nicht gibt.



Dazu kommt noch, dass im Labor diese Schaltzyklen vermutlich in viel kürzerer Zeit stattgefunden haben als in freier Wildbahn. Also im Labor vllt. 1 Monat und bei dir Zuhause sind die Zyklen dann auf 10Jahre verteilt. Da kommen dann halt noch Probleme durch die Altersschwäche der Elektronikbauteile dazu.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Naja, mein alter Monitor war ein Samsung 24" FullHD noch mit Neonröhre, gekauft 2008 im Spätsommer/Herbst, der machte schon etwa 2012 rum die ersten leichten Probleme, gelbe Streifen liefen ab und zu über den Bildschirm, nach einem Reboot war das Problem dann verschwunden. Etwa 2015/16 rum war er dann ganz kaputt, den hätte ich aber gerne noch weiter genutzt, denn mein neuer LG kommt mir jetzt auch nicht besser vor vom Bild her, ist aber energiesparender und ein wenig kompakter.


----------



## Dagnarus (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Ich hab bei mir im Geschäft 2 Monitore die sind aus 2003. Die laufen jeden Tag 8-10 Stunden. Und die funktionieren noch immer super. Sind ein bisschen dunkler (ich seh auch zwischen beiden einen Unterschied) als am Anfang, aber da die eh nur bei 40% laufen, kann man ab und zu mal nen % nach oben korrigieren (alle paar Jahre). Sind halt aber auch EIZO Monitore.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: LED-Monitor zwischendurch abschalten sinnvoll oder schädlich?*

Bei den Kathoden geht ja meist der Inverter kaputt und gibt's keine Beleuchtung mehr.


----------

